# Nuclear medicine - SPECT scan



## prabha (May 28, 2009)

78465-26
78478-26
78480-26
0147T

I have the above set of codes for the following procedure.But CPT 0147T is often getting denied and the rest are paid.Can we code this with 

78465-26
0147T
0151T

      HISTORY: Abnormal ECG

      DESCRIPTION:
      Nuclear Imaging:
      Following the intravenous administration of 7.3 mCi of
      Technetium-99m sestamibi with the patient at rest, tomographic
      images of the heart were obtained. Subsequently during peak
      treadmill exercise, the patient received an additional intravenous
      dose of 21.7 mCi of Technetium-99m sestamibi, and additional
      tomographic images were performed.  The patient achieved a peak
      heart rate of 157 beats per minute which is 96% of predicted
      maximum heart rate and a maximal blood pressure of 170/90 mm Hg.
      The patient experienced no chest pain, and no ST segment changes
      were noted in EKG.

      Cardiac CT:
      In addition, contiguous axial images of the heart were obtained on
      a multidetector CT with suspended respiration.  Images were
      transferred to a Vitrea workstation for display and quantification
      of coronary artery calcification.

      FINDINGS:
      Nuclear Scan:
      No fixed or reversible defects are apparent.
      Gated tomographic images show no left ventricular wall motion
      abnormalities with a left ventricular ejection fraction of 53%.

      Calcium scoring:

      LM: 0  
      LAD: 0
      CFX: 0
      RCA: 0
      Total calcium score = 0

      IMPRESSION:      
      1. Normal resting and exercise SPECT sestamibi myocardial
      perfusion examination.

      2. Coronary calcium score of 0 is consistent with no identifiable
      plaque with a very low risk of coronary artery disease.

      3. The combined nuclear and CT findings are consistent with very
      low risk of coronary artery disease and no hemodynamically
      significant coronary stenosis.


----------



## Shirleybala (May 28, 2009)

I am getting denials on 0144T and 0147T 
when billed with 78465, 78478, 78480

I dont no should we need to add 26 modifier with T codes


----------

